# Orgasm and the recovering C-section...



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I am 11 days PP, and even though I am willing to wait as long as I need... I am absolutely DYING to DTD with my DH. GOD. It is UNBEARABLE.. It feels like I turned into a hormonal teenage boy, or a perverted creepy old man...
I cannot even look at him without drifting into some fantasy.
I know some say the contractions caused by orgasm can cause rupture.. but I am breastfeeding and have been having contractions since having litte man... Am I allowed to orgasm before I am allowed to DTD? I am also a long running "haver" of wet dreams, and I am pretty sure that going this long without one its going to happen eventually anyhow...
Also, I was dilated. to 5-6 centimeters, So I know that puts me at risk for infection?
please help me with your experiences... I am at my wits end!!!! My DH has never been sexier to me.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I dont have any experiance with c section but for me I always went with my body on when to resume sex.

Honestly if an orgasim is enough to cause rupture then the ctx with nursing would have by now. IMHO


----------



## beckybird (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I just say that you are the luckiest woman ever? I have stupid boring meaningless dreams about nothing lol! Sorry I can't help you with your question though, but I just had to tell you how lucky you must be! I hope somebody can give you a good answer, and that things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I waited 3 weeks because I was too chicken to try sooner, but I'm with you on the hormones -- the day after birth, I was ready to jump my husband in the hospital! And activity is what had gotten labor started, so it had only been two days, LOL! The bad surprise for me is that sex hurt even after a c-section. It _killed_. All those hormones, gone to waste. One of the secrets they never tell you.

(This pregnancy is the total opposite in terms of hormones. It stinks.)


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

We waited about 2 weeks I think. Before that I was just too tired and sore. But you should be fine as long as you take it easy a bit - no gymnastics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
The bad surprise for me is that sex hurt even after a c-section. It _killed_. All those hormones, gone to waste. One of the secrets they never tell you.

Yeah - that! Stock up on KY!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm crazy horny after birth too...! So, I get what you're saying completely. It's hormones.

I do think though that it's likely too soon to DTD actually, though self pleasuring might be OK. I'd ask your midwife/OB to be sure!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

3 weeks was what we waited, and trust me we were both super into it. My Dr said as long as the bleeding was over and it felt alright that it was fine. I also have to say I was fully dilated, and pushed for 3 hours and things felt different inside. It didn't really hurt per se, it just felt kinda weird.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

About a week and a half after my c/s we started being intimate without penetration, orgasms for both of us (we used a vibrator for me). Then at 4wks pp we actually DTD, it was fine a little painful inside, but no issues with the scar. I was still bleeding a bit, but he never cares, I think that as long as its not bright red blood its ok. I dialated to a 4 BTW.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

We have never waited the 6 weeks. 2 weeks to 4 weeks, w/ a c/s and VBACs. I listen to my body and how I feel.


----------

